#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [資料] ((暫停))徵角色呦~ 小說名子"幻想獸曲"...

## S.D痕天

名子:   簡稱:

性別:

個性:

屬性:

外觀:

技能:

武器:


請詳細打出來呦@w@
正派反派 或是反派變正派 
請註明一下 沒註明小龍就亂分囉OwO


文筆不好請多笑納@w@...
畢竟封筆3年了
(明明是因為自己寫太差)
突然想寫小說@w@
小龍會不定時會發出新文章呦>AO

----------


## 卡斯特

我第一個耶~
名字: 卡斯特

簡稱:卡滋

性別:男的

屬系:火系

個性(雙面獸:
喜歡交朋友
對陌生的獸/人:冷漠，有非常大的警覺心，會一直緊盯著他，不會主動攻擊，不喜歡傷害獸/人，甚至會默默的幫助他
對認識的獸/人:會展現出開朗，愛撒嬌的個性，有點愛說話，非常愛玩，會為朋友赴湯蹈火

外觀:眼珠是冰藍色，毛色是銀灰色，在月光下是銀白色脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊
獸時:身長:*120公分(不包括尾長 身高:90公分 尾長:80公分
獸人時:身高:160公分

技能:瞬火:腳底下產生火焰，使移動速度加快
衝鋒刺:全身包覆著火焰，以最快的速度擊中敵人
藍焰爪:無傷害力，又稱冰火之爪(嚇獸用的
高壓火:熱到可以將水蒸發

武器:藍焰棒，可伸縮，好攜帶，會發出藍色的火焰

武器，外觀圖:
獸
點擊以顯示隱藏內容




獸人
點擊以顯示隱藏內容





謝謝天龍，加油喔~

----------


## 月光銀牙

名子:月光銀牙 

簡稱:銀牙

個性:沉默

外觀:銀灰色的公狼，左眼瞎掉，右耳有疤

技能:通常是物理攻擊

特殊絕招:狂暴魔化(巨大化)所展現出來的是壓迫

武器:七星刀

對不起，我忘了標明！我是反派

加油啦!天龍一進來就要嘗試小說嗎?

----------


## fwiflof

我來試看看OWO
名字:冥幻幽 

簡稱:五喵(←!?

個性:開朗、崩壞、少根筋、大而化之、愛笑。但笑容不知道為什麼有點邪惡的感覺.............一般而言算是大姊頭那樣的存在(??

屬性：一般是無屬性或是闇，OP一點就是全抗性(?

外觀:貓獸/獸人：藍色身體，白內耳、紅色耳背+後腦杓W型紅毛，紅色尾巴
      狼獸/獸人：藍色身體，紅內耳，左眼角有一個小勾、右頰有傷疤，紅色尾巴
         (二選一即可，謝謝！
       體型嬌小，但身體有很大的力量

技能:體術為主

武器:苗刀


這樣子不知道可不可以OWO""
我的設定圖在簽名檔裡都有喔！可以去戳戳(?(第五/五喵這兩個
寫小說不容易，加油啊！！

我來當反派好了(?

----------


## 碎風

名子:碎風

性別:男

個性: (正常)>>對朋友樂觀開朗   對陌生人沉默寡言且抱持警戒心
      (黑暗化)>>容易衝動  且有點暴力 (?)  對敵人會毫不留情地解決掉  有可能會敵我不分 

外觀:主要是海藍色的毛  眼睛是藍綠色  額頭和胸前有月亮圖騰  臉下有紅色條紋  背上有金色的翅膀   不過平常會收起來
      黑暗化後眼睛變成紅色   臉上的條紋會發出紅光   身上金色的部份會變成紅色的 ~~ ((包括翅膀

屬性:風、雷、(闇)

技能:基本上是使用風和雷的魔法  黑暗化後也可使用闇的魔法
      可以自由變成風或雷電   這樣比較不容易被發現   也能夠瞬移
      黑暗化後可以變成影子~~

武器:弦月雙刀  (形狀類似忍者刀  上面有月亮的圖案~
      妖刀-闇月  (形狀與武士刀相同  只有黑暗化之後才會使用~

外觀:    圖片僅供參考 :3 ((武器的話還沒畫   對不起 QAQ

那小說要加油喔~~

----------


## 夜落白櫻

名子:白狼

簡稱:小白

性別:公的~

個性:愛裝文靜，其實很愛熱鬧

屬性:風 炎 癒

外觀:白毛，左眼酒紅色 右眼藍綠色，身穿藍色和服與黑色羽織，羽織背面寫著一個"崩"字

技能:飛刀為物理攻擊(飛行斬擊，碰到堅硬物體時會彈回來)，仙劍 扇子 古琴為魔法攻擊(仙劍:"劍雨":如雨一般的劍擊，扇子:"碎神崩":以火焰 流水 寒冰與土壤淹沒敵人，古琴:癒合術)

武器:飛刀 仙劍 扇子 古琴

天龍~請問可以先正派在反派嗎~~？(呆樣(遭毆

----------


## Norya.Polaris

我來囉XDD~~
名字:諾雅.北極星
簡稱:諾雅
性別:雌
個性:酷酷的(？？？)對不熟的人類或是獸有防備心，平時還挺好相處的。
外觀:純白底毛，耳朵尾巴斑點冰晶藍色，翅膀由黑漸白(可收，收起時看不到)，尾巴有紫色水晶，臉頰和胸口有圖騰，後腿根有月亮型黑斑，中間有黑點，前左腳有傷疤，眼睛左邊冰晶藍色，右邊烈火紅色。
屬性:主屬性(星雷)，副屬性(冰晶)
技能:霹靂連環爪(腳掌製造出藍色閃電攻擊敵人)，疾冰風暴(製造出冰晶龍捲風)
武器:刀，匕首，槍炮類，弓箭

謝謝天龍喔！加油~~！>w<
期待ing~~XD

----------


## 黑倫

名子: 黑倫   簡稱:小倫

性別:男

屬性:雷.火

個性:隨和 怕麻煩

外觀:銀毛黑紋 有機器翅膀 可收縮

技能:迅雷斬,雷火結界,烈焰斬

武器:雙刃


-----
這樣可以了吧！OwO

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

名子： 虛羽‧天祈 

簡稱： 天祈

個性：
        很害羞內向,不會主動說話.不過看見熟人卻會一直嘰哩呱啦說不停.還有對陌生人有無比的警覺(但不會表現出來,先觀察其意圖.
外觀：
        公貓(or獸人):銀白色毛髮,天藍色虎班紋。眼睛暗藍色,左肩及右手有紅色傷疤。 
屬性：虛.原子
技能：
        魔法與物理並用
法系：時間,空間及引力的操控者,但時間不能對生物使用.(暴走後使用可能?   (因為可操控引力所以會飛
物系：衝擊波.直接砍 

武器：大寬刀(物系).手指(法系)
----------------------------------
不知道這樣行不行呢~>A<(不會太OP吧
天龍加油!!! >ω<

----------


## 傲斯頓

我也要來報名看看0w0~
不知道天龍寫的小說是什麼類型的呢~?

名子: 奧斯頓

簡稱: 小傲

性別: 雄性

個性: 陰沉少言，有點難親近

外觀: 水藍色瞳孔，深綠色的皮膚, 腹部是淺黃色，尾巴尖端有燒傷痕跡

屬性: 風跟冰

技能: 化己為冰:將自身化為冰隨後破碎, 每塊碎冰皆會變為自己的分身
冰風雙召:左手操縱風, 右手操縱冰

武器: 殘鏡:用冰製成的鏡子, 能吸收任何非物理攻擊並反彈, 每使用一次鏡面就會出現裂痕

希望這樣的設定可以啦~如果不行的話麻煩天龍跟我說一下喔 :jcdragon-xp: 
另外我想當反派~＞w＜ (?

----------


## 小芸

天龍要寫小說＞＜那我來報名瞜〜
姓名：月尾
簡稱：傻氣or小月
性別：女
個性：活潑開朗.容易因為別人無意義的一句話而受傷.到一個新環境會極度沒有安全感.但是平常就是很活潑話很多：3
外觀：銀灰色和白色相間的母狼.頭上有圖騰.月光下會閃閃發光（詳見獸設歐〜在我的簽名裡面有＞＜
屬性：治癒
技能：月之癒（短時間內讓自己或別隻獸的傷口癒合.如皮肉傷.骨折等等）月光閃爍（讓自己全身發出強光.亮到張不開眼睛〜可以調節亮度（電燈泡？但是不能持續太久〜）
武器：沒有歐〜
我如果太久沒有受月光照射會昏倒歐！＞＜
謝謝天龍〜很期待你的小說〜
那我就來當正派巴＞＜（先反後正也行歐〜
謝謝你＞＜

----------


## Schak

小夏也想來>w<!!!!

名子:夏克

簡稱:小夏

性別:小公狼

屬性:冰

個性:活潑好動~愛逗人家開心，但是一進入戰鬥狀態就變的冷酷專注。(就像本田騎上摩托車一樣=A=....??!!

外觀:眼睛右眼黃色，左眼藍色唷~~全身雪白色的~

技能:冰鏈:射出一冰鏈勾住敵人，並把敵人拉回攻擊範圍
      冰凍紀元:讓周圍事務全數結凍

武器:鈎爪~

反派反派>w<!!!!
謝謝龍龍唷!!(被揍!!!!

----------


## 銀羽

名子:銀羽 簡稱:羽or小羽

性別:女

個性:沉默寡言、表情稀少冷靜,唯獨在面臨可能「失去家人」的情況時，會喪失原有的理性及判斷力，容易不顧後果衝動行事。

屬性:冰+風

外觀:純白長毛、湛藍眼

技能:月之嚎:對著滿月嚎叫而集結月光的力量注射到自己身體內令自已所有能力提升2倍,同時身體也圍著一團淡藍色的煙霧
      極冰風曓:將附近所有東西化為冰而組成一個龍卷風狀的風曓,然後沖向敵方
武器:冰晶爪、立體機動裝置(被打   不要寫!!!!

----------


## 吉克

名子：哈特

性別：雄性

個性：善良.老實/魔化：非常暴力.會敵我不分的攻擊

屬性：魔火（黑）

外觀：毛色黑.瞳孔紅.右後肩有圖騰（紅）
  魔化：瞳孔發紅光.圖騰爬滿身

技能：魔火  歸零：抵消所有力道.吸收掉所有能量
             雙爪(腳)燃起黑火攻擊
          背後可噴出黑火組成的翅膀  可用來防禦.飛行

武器：武士刀(魔化後會起變化)
我想要當正派><     謝謝

----------


## 斯冰菊

名字:斯冰菊

簡稱:冰菊

性別:公

個性:正義凜然又愛搞笑。

屬性:冰

外觀:毛色半黑半白，戴黑框眼鏡，穿海灘褲、戴紫線串成的項鍊。

技能:絕對零度凍笑話，發動全部威力能讓全球陷入冰河期。

武器:魔杖，請天龍自行想像，歡迎自由發揮！！！

那麼就萬事拜託囉！！！ :wuffer_laugh: (六體投地)

----------


## Mu Alter

我也來試一下當角色了wwwwwwww

名字: Mu Alter

簡稱:Mu 

性別: 男

個性: 慈愛與狂氣並存的性格

屬性: 光與暗

技能: 用「詩歌」發動的治癒、破壞、結界、空間跳躍魔法

外觀和武器就跟獸設一樣吧w



如果可以的話，可以先反派後正派嗎？XD
不行的話就當個反派好了wwwww

----------


## S.D痕天

謝謝大家的支持@w@
有些獸的貼文沒有填屬性、性別和正反派
麻煩請補上>w<
由於小龍神經大條
當初OP文的時候後忘記這三個重要元素><"((憨樣
每隻獸會漸漸出來 請大家慢慢等待呦>wO

To:Mu
先反後正當然可以www
因為貓咪(天祈)也說要先反後正阿XDDD

----------


## 奇比斯克

名子: 奇比斯克

簡稱:奇比

性別:公龍

個性:很自由自在的一隻小龍，但是有少龍(少爺)病，不過很好相處

屬性:光、火

外觀:全身白色毛絨絨，鼻子上有紅色條紋，藍色眼睛，黃色爪指，有翅膀

技能:噴火/光能衝擊波/療癒

武器:沒有

我想當正派耶>w< 天龍底迪好好加油喔

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

姓名:特朗格‧修列
種族:狐獸人
性別:雄
年齡:18歲
身高:167
體重:56
毛色：黑，鼻吻部是白色，前額也有著三瓣蓮花花瓣形狀的白毛區域，眼睛上緣是像是圓點的白毛，遠看像是眉毛(實際上眉毛是黑色的)
瞳色：紫紅色，瞳孔為一字型(橫)
屬性：魔
愛好：鮮血、哀號、恐懼、憎恨、憤怒、戰爭、死寂
個性：陰狠毒辣
厭惡：善良、光、寧和、花朵
武器:人骨匕首
衣著配色：黑色基底的法袍，用人血浸泡過的金線紋飾能強化咒術的符文，所有的衣物都用骨灰加持過，就算沒有靈感力的人都可以直接看到身上環繞著無數被他控制的怨靈。
技能:冥咒系法術全通，能夠與邪靈溝通。
得意技：狂魔大法、血刃之咒、喪心鬼哭、裂魂喪神爪、無天黑炎、魔心縛命……等冥咒
嗜好：喜歡用手指著別人的鼻子說話，私底下喜歡光著腳掌在沙上行走，但是不喜歡真正的海。
特定設定:陰月陰日陰時出生。
http://mymedia.yam.com/m/2399683 角色曲：十三之春（Tosa no Haru 十三の春 (13 Spring Seasons) -- 姬神）

----------


## okami

【名字】 okami 絡銀.狼牙 或是絡銀.月軒 

 【種族】 狼
 【設定】身高173cm
 【外觀】 請見簽名檔獸人設定 
 【瞳色】 一般狀態鮮紅 取下封印蒼藍
 【屬性】 光、闇/虛無/中立
 【身份】 絡銀遺族 失落之都“阿法奧美加”書庫守衛者
 【職業】 瞳術師
 【稱號】 蒼瞳の魔術師
 【武器】 設定內蒼月牙 智能型儲存變換法器 能夠檢閱“書庫”內所存的或是新學習魔法而變成需要的魔術禮裝
 【戰鬥方式】 攻擊/拘束/炮擊魔法為主 空間/儀式魔法為輔 近身格鬥較為苦手 
 【一般技能】請自由發揮
 【特殊技能】 
蒼天空瞳 (瞳術 血祭 就是火影宇智波永恆萬花筒設定 不過是蒼藍色： p )
碎天瞳境 (說的簡單些...月讀,可進行範圍攻擊及個體審問 前提是眼睛視線對上) 
蒼龍馭同 (招換契約蒼龍 俱利伽羅）
Ancanpuos lupus (召喚13位英靈參加戰鬥 需要特殊聖遺物/或是事前詠唱特定咒文)
銀月哮 (彈幕攻擊+結界空間炮擊 佈陣時間長 不常使用)
密術.馭龍祥舞 (召喚不同屬性的精靈或是龍族進行攻擊 需要長時間詠唱)
小說出現同意：同意 
附帶：手環以及耳環為速度力量魔力以及雙眼的封印 取下解除 

希望中立或是正派
好久以前的中二設定了呢（笑
我突然覺得我老了W

----------


## tobyhokh

名字: 托比

簡稱: T寶(？)

性別: 公

種族: 灰狼

身份: 狼族與狼人友好聯盟成員

個性: 喜歡和別獸交朋友，喜歡自由，有時做事時可能會太衝動，但大多時間都是冷靜的。

屬性: 主要是電。(不過無特別事發生時，不會出現屬性。)

外觀: 黄色眼睛，口中有兩顆像劍齒虎一樣的牙齒，爪子是白色的，尾巴是淺灰色，有長長的黑色頭髮(？。

毛色: 灰色

技能: 一說某獸，某獸便到！(？)、極速情報回覆。

武器: 要看是什麼獸態︰如果是狼的話，是不用武器的。但如果是狼人的話，則會用槍。(喜歡用M16自動步槍和曲尺手槍)


我是正派哦~ 放心！我會好好料理一下反派的小夏的

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姓名:蒼煌．萊恩哈特．伊亞諾特（簡稱：蒼煌）

種族：狼獸人

性別：雄

年齡：90歲

身高：180

體重：70

毛色：純白色

瞳色：天空般地湛藍色

屬性：混沌(風、火、水、雷、光、闇、時間、空間，以上所有屬性都擁有。)

愛好：戰爭、和平、秩序

個性：
冷酷無情，喜歡折磨敵人，讓人生不如死，最常用的手法是利用時間魔法讓敵人變得衰老，並放任其自生自滅，自詡為統治眾生的至尊存在，喜歡掌控一切的感覺，以及讓任何事情都按照自己的劇本來走。
「用戰爭換取和平，多少付出就多少收穫。」這是他的座右銘。

厭惡：暴力、善良

武器：太虛權杖

衣著配色：鑲著金色邊的灰色斗篷（類似披風，可查看下方獸設），黑色長褲，雙手手腕、雙腳腳踝都帶著手環腳環，嘴上叼著木製長煙斗。

技能：風、火、水、雷、光、闇、時間、空間魔法全通，其中時間、空間兩大屬性最強。

得意技：風波刃、烈火焚空、水淹大軍、天輪轟雷、光明制裁、闇黑輪回、時間加速、扭曲空間等等魔法。

風波刃：招出成千上萬道風刃攻擊對手。

烈火焚空：召出足以焚天的火海，進行大範圍攻擊。

水淹大軍：宛若海嘯般的強力水屬性大範圍魔法。

天論轟雷：召喚九天之上的天雷轟殺對手。

光明制裁：用光明的力量制裁敵人。

闇黑輪回：用黑暗的力量滅殺敵人。

時間加速：讓時間之力加快敵人的衰老速度，可以讓人在一秒中衰老數十年，甚至直接老死，但蒼煌鮮少讓人直接老死，多半都是衰老到無法戰鬥的地步，再讓敵人自生自滅。

扭曲空間：扭曲一處區域內的空間，威力極大，敵人有可能被重力給壓扁，或者分屍。

嗜好：喜歡用時間魔法讓敵人變得衰老不堪，再讓對方自身自滅，同時也會折磨對方，但不會讓對方失去生命。

特定設定:天魔狼族，反派。

獸設：

希望能入選擔任一個大反派的角色，有任何問題歡迎在私信討論。

----------


## 狼の寂

名子: 銀月.凱狄爾斯

簡稱: 銀月

性別: 雄性

種族: 幻獸 - 狼種

個性: 孤傲，冷酷，內心隱藏著自己的熱情，不擅表達自我情感，隨和。

屬性: 寒冰

外觀: 雪白的毛色，毛的末端帶有些許的銀色。
瑩綠色的眼瞳，眼睛下方有深綠色的圖騰。
毛異常的蓬鬆，柔軟。

技能: 
(1)，寒冰之力
體內所蘊含的強大寒冰能量，其足以凍結凡一切事物，就連能量與時間亦是。
可以用於製造各式物品，武器。

(2)，寒冰炸裂: 透過寒冰之力所生成之冰在其碎裂後可引發威力強大之冰燄爆炸(大小為自身體型一半以上之冰方能觸發，其爆炸範圍為其體積之十倍)，足以凍結一切事物，包含能量。

月之痕: 力量隨月的圓缺而變動，當月越接近滿月則力量越強，當月接近新月則力量越弱。

疾風步伐: 能夠以有如疾風一般的速度進行移動以及攻擊。

武器:
萬古冰魄 - 犽凜 : 外型合於太刀及武士刀之間，擁有銳利無比之刀刃，輕輕一揮即足以發出強大的刀氣，砍穿一切事物。
其雕有圖騰之銀白色刀身上附著著強大的寒冰氣息，其冷冽之氣息足以凍結凡所經之處的一切事物。


派別: 正派


天龍小說加油喔~

----------


## 寂影

名子: 殘月寂影   簡稱:  殘月、月、影 其他雜七雜八都可以喔~

性別:公的

個性:無口隨緣  咳咳咳...是不太喜歡講話，可是相當好相處，另外就是喜歡睡覺~不過常常會有認識的獸在小狼睡覺的時候跑來亂搞，還有就是存在感不高，常常被忽略QwO     

屬性:雷、土 
外觀:銀灰色的毛+銀白色的腹部，眼睛是淡藍色的，臉上跟前腳都有簡單圖騰

技能:怒雷(積蓄強大電流直線攻擊敵人)、土遁、雷衝(於地底往上方做貫穿性雷電攻擊)、移山(在空中匯聚土塊岩石以重力壓迫敵人)   大絕招:土御雷爆 ， 將微小的電流引爆點藏在範圍內各處  碰觸後會產生範圍電流攻擊造成麻痹，可連鎖引爆 踩地雷

武器:基本上不使用武器，但是因為友獸要求還是隨身帶把短劍預防萬一

最重要的是正派喔正派/
--------

天龍小說加油喔www///

----------


## Canis lupus

me也來試試看囉OwO

名子: 拉普拉絲

簡稱: 月影(??

性別: 雄性

個性: 殘酷,但其實內心很掙扎

外觀: 血紅色瞳孔，灰黑色的毛髮, 認真時會冒出黑色火焰

屬性: 闇and火

技能: 瞬間奪取對方的視野,在快速的移動到對方身後進行致命的一擊

武器: 能升長的黑色爪子,攻擊是會散者黑焰,擊中對方時會使對方不斷流血,直到死亡或月影自己解除

接下來它應該就是反派啦,但是也可以被感化成正派啦~~ :jcdragon-nod-ebby: 
就這樣囉!!請參考看看ㄅ~~

----------


## JOL busin

簡稱:阿普  JOL<--可省略

性別:男，狐狸

個性:不喜說話，善於躲藏，重感情，喜歡凌虐獵物(常被當成反派，一旦陷入劣勢，寧願玉石俱焚(犧牲型的。

屬性:水(三態)

外觀:如頭像，灰色部分為黑色，黃色眼睛，左耳帶2隻耳環，右手手環，黑頭毛，除了四肢前端/下半臉/右耳其他皆為黑色

技能:寒冰結界-->方圓2km溫度極速降低，使對方行動緩慢甚至冰凍，再用飛刀造成傷害

      治癒之水-->將對方包覆於水中治癒，期間能以水阻檔所有傷害，但每一次的傷害都會使水越來越少，而治癒效果也越來越低                                                                                                                               寒冰結界中可使其保護效果增強)

      蒸氣炸裂-->吸收方圓1km空氣中所有水氣，壓縮後使其爆炸(於寒冰結界中可使其中水氣在爆炸的瞬間形成無數細小的冰刃，
                     對方原2km內造成物理傷害，但也會使自己受傷)

武器:可附加屬性的飛刀，飛刀會吸收處碰到的屬性，基本屬性為冰，造成傷害會在傷口形成凍傷，如不將飛刀拔除凍傷範圍會無限  擴大直到佈滿全身


算正派八

----------


## 咖啡

姓名:夕華.雪(簡稱:雪)

種族：肉食羊獸人

性別：雄

年齡：看起來16歲，實際未知

身高：168

體重：52

毛色：純白色

瞳色：紫色，眼白部分是金

屬性：闇，冰，幻像

愛好：喝茶，美食

厭惡：魯莽，骯髒

衣著配色：厚重繁瑣的黑色袍子，長度拖地，衣飾為金色

個性：
有點懶散，但是在慵懶的外表下異常的認真，喜歡笑著把敵人做掉。
看起來很純真，但那不過是外表而已，其實該下手的時候不會猶豫。
有高傲的自尊，在別人眼裡有些自負。
「低下的人沒資格碰我。」對厭惡的人會說出這種話。
「遊戲已經開始了喔。」不時會說出這句話。

武器：蛇腹劍「封凜」

得意技：
幻惑迷言：在15碼的距離內，用言語的力量控制別人。
冰封傀儡：用一種寒冷的隱形的韌絲擺布別人的身體，絲線看似柔軟但十分堅韌，一但被纏住便很難脫身。
可以藉由絲線吸取敵人的生命力，被綑縛的時間越久就越虛弱。
滄冽瞬躙：快速的揮鞭技能，攻擊力強，範圍大，能把遠處的敵人一擊擊倒，但相當不擅長近身戰。
天鏈冰斬：把冰附在封凜上，揮擊出時會射出細碎尖銳的冰。
冰鏈纏身：揮出去的鏈纏在敵人身上，附在鏈上的冰便會刺入敵人的體內，造成極大的損傷。
恆黑無境：大範圍暗屬性魔法，能讓周圍100碼的距離變暗，長時間待在這種環境下，心智會漸漸迷失。

特定設定：反派。
有飼養一隻變異的黑鳶，本該為黑色的毛色變異成純白，性格兇猛
名為「白曇」

----------


## S.D痕天

這裡是潛水已久的天龍 ((ˊ 艸 ˋ~~~((掩臉
期末考前，小龍只記得到薩拉而已@A@
考完之後回來看怎摸突然冒出一堆阿XDD
((((迷音:你混多久啦!!!!!!)))))
那麼小龍整理一下拉~

正派:天龍、卡滋、碎風、諾雅、小倫、傻氣、吉克(哈特)、斯冰菊、奇比、OK(月軒)、托比、小寂(銀月)、阿普

反派:月光銀牙、阿五(五喵)、小傲、銀羽、小夏、薩拉(特朗格)、蒼煌、咖啡、曈

先反後正:貓咪、阿穆、拉普拉斯(月影)

先正後反:小白狼

以上OwO//
雖然說要再等一陣子了...
畢竟要打到第五篇才會放第四篇呀((掩面
小龍加油的ˋwˊ
明天在開始趕進度吧((被踹

----------


## 玄音曈狼

名字:曈 簡稱:曈 (反派)

性別:男

個性:冷漠的悶騷，陌生人冷冰冰，執行任務之類得很認真，好朋友會很關心，很遵守世界法則

屬性:靈

外觀:黑狼，陽光照耀下毛會閃藍光，臉頰上會有閃電花紋

技能:職業是道咒師(陰咒師)，陣法，蠱咒，操靈，空間會一些，平常不想跟人硬碰硬，能避就避，因為自己能力純陰，在周圍的人會感覺陰氣逼迫，平時內斂，任務時就會散發氣勢，平常不善跟人打交道，因此認識的人很少。會一點言靈。但是因為要有代價，所以飛到時刻不用。

武器:無。

----------


## 墨狐

名字:莫離 字:言 (不可改)
種族:墨狐(稀少)
性別:母
 年齡:15
性格:對陌生人大多冷臉,寡言不好親近,戒心高;對親近的人不設防完全信任、話較多態度友好
派別: 都行
 外貌:
 獸型: 站著27cm 身長69cm 寬18cm 尾長:45公分;全身墨黑,黑瞳,耳尖帶金,尾端銀白,額間有一青藍符文
 獸人:;165cm,45kg,偏瘦,黑髮黑瞳,低馬尾髮尾及腰,髮尾青藍色,喜穿深色系寬鬆衣物
 屬性:風、空間
 能力:分身(可改外型)、儲存空間(死物無限制)、記憶修改
 武器:180公分的黑棍(有銀色圖紋)可召喚,尾端是尖的狀態二側面可伸展出鐮刀；另配備兩把長匕和三把短匕(淬麻藥和毒)
性格:對陌生人大多冷臉,寡言不好親近,戒心高;對親近的人不設防、話較多態度較好完全信任(很少人能達成)

技能:
加速:最快可以和風一樣快
 隱藏:隱匿身型、存在感、氣味和影子,(就在你面前你卻看不到)
亞空間：兩個空間重疊無法互相傷害(保命招數)

----------

